# Server address



## swampfoot93 (Feb 4, 2013)

hey guys, and girls! okay i have a question...how would i find a "server address"? It is for an app i downloaded on my phone, the app is for my job...it allows me to view my schedule, punch in/out, request time off, etc..Our company (lowes) uses Kronos, which all of our scheduling, payroll, etc is all thriugh and they came out with app but you have to have "server address" We are on the Workforce Central 6.1 Version Suite.. I tried finding it while at work yesterday with no luck, I only found site address of which I couldnt even pull up here at home. Any ideas?? THAAAAAANK YOUU


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

If you know the domain name you could just _ping_ it in command prompt and it should show you IP address of it.

If you need the name, I guess you should ask your IT guys at work.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Has your IT department stated this app would work with the company's systems?

Unless the company has set up their systems to work with this app, I doubt you'll be able to get this to work. If they have set up their systems to work with this app, they would have instructions on how to configure the app.

There are many reasons why just downloading an app which is compatible with an enterprise system won't work and for good reason.


----------

